
Google admits sensitive email accounts have been hacked - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/02/google-admits-sensitive-email-accounts-have-been-hacked-some-us/
======
saurik
This title (the one from Engadget) makes it sound like someone bypassed
Google's security to get access to the e-mail account information... the users
were phished, and so this is more like "Google warns" or "Google explains"
rather than "Google admits".

~~~
jsnell
A good deed rarely goes unpunished. I bet that 90% of newspaper headlines on
this matter made the same intentional choice of making it sound like a failure
on Google's part. So it turns out that the standard large company instinct of
covering up anything even vaguely security related is exactly the right thing,
and disclosing this stuff is just for idealistic fools who want to be torn
apart by the press.

------
DamagedProperty
If someone tricks you into letting them into your house, beats you and steals
your stuff that does not mean they broke in.

------
yanw
Phishing != hacking the weakness here is gullible humans not a system breach.
The post is optimized for max bait-ability.

